# Hisense jumps into 4K TVs with the XT880, promises Android 4.0 and a sane size



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Press Release:



> _*HISENSE UNVEILS CUTTING EDGE XT880 4K UHD 3D Smart TV*
> 
> New XT880 delivers stunning 2160p resolution on virtually edge-to-edge 50", 58", 65" panels; offers facial recognition, voice and gesture control, apps and more.
> 
> ...


----------

